

YC Summer 2011 Applicants Live Web Chat - abtinf

During the last funding round, 619cloud setup a web chat and a bunch of us had great conversations talking about our applications.<p>It would be great to do the same thing again - meet other applicants and chat about your ideas.<p>The room is at http://wompt.com/chat/yc/<p>I and my co-founder built Wompt (after not making into the last round ;) and are summer applicants.<p>Look forward to meeting ya'll.<p>Note: This is not official and I'm not associated with YC.
======
ericflo
The Convore team also just set this up <https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/>

------
zaveri
<http://wompt.com/chat/yc/>

------
erik_p
does wompt keep a history? I feel like I missed a bunch of the conversation
already.

~~~
abtinf
Wompt does keep history, but we have not yet built in a way to browse it. At
the moment, you get a bit of the backlog when you join the channel.

------
spencerfry
This is a really neat tool. I love how it forces you to display your real
name.

------
marcomonteiro
This is awesome! I'll join in a few minutes.

------
yakshaving
Great node app.

------
bojanbabic
Wish you all best are results rollout!

------
jwang815
Thanks, I'll join in on the convo

------
kimpossible
It was fun guys!

------
allanscu
Good job Wompt!

